# Goat feeder???



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I spent all day last week building a pig feeder?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

He's a cute little piggy


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe he thinks hes a goat lol! What breed is he?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's an American Guinea Hog...heritage breed. He's about 130 lbs and he's my breeding boar, proud daddy of my 5 little ones! (Not the large one on the end)


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought that's what he was. I have really be considering raising pigs again an have been looking at this breed. How do you like this breed? Pros an cons?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't say enough good about these pigs! They are super friendly, love to be scratched...my boar loves to put his head in my lap and get attention...they do really well on pasture, although I feed them some all-stock and left-overs and goat milk. Just don't get hands too close to mouths when it's feeding time...they are PIGS!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute!!!!

question.....we are thinking of maybe getting pigs one day. do they really smell as bad as ppl say they do? there are pig farms around the island, but they kind of just pen them up and leave them there...smell is foul!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

My grandad had a pig farm; man, was it stinky!! I have no idea what his methods were, we would only visit occasionally, and really didn't visit the pigs, lol. But it was an awful smell, you could smell it before you got to their farm, and I used to hold my nose getting out of the car, the smell would slap you in the face like I don't know what- it was bad! :lol: course he had something like 300, I think.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How cute! Lol!


Do you have any good pics of your feeder? It looks nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pigs don't smell bad! In fact, I like their smell...but mine are on and eating pasture. That makes a HUGE difference. I try to keep the area that they "use" fairly clean..they choose a specific area to poop.. As long as they don't eat too much grain, the poop isn't very stinky. My neighbor picked up a baby pig and said "he smells just like maple syrup!" The birthing was way cleaner than my goats too! 

My feeder plan was from Premier One, the electric fencing site. You can download the PDF plans for free! And it was easy to follow. I just used a hog panel instead of the one they sell...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I really don't know ANYTHING at all about pigs, but I sure know that my grandad's farm smelled awful!  not trying to make anyone think the wrong thing.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I bet it did! My uncle (in Norway) also kept pigs..in a part of the barn, in muck and never outside! Most of the pigs in the US are raised in pens and pretty filthy. And what an animal eats can make poo smell pretty bad (like dogs..) I've been a pig owner for a year now, and I've been impressed with them!


----------

